# I can't help myself ,, Just one more



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I been looking for a new AR for a friend of mine and I ran across a deal on the LE6920 model 
that I don't think I can resist. The price is what I would think is more than fair for a standard model.
But these have a very cool roll marking on the magazine well. I usually don't care about the factory 
markings. But this will be a safe queen unless it's needed. One side reads MEXICO and the other side
reads " COLTS LAW ENFORCEMENT CARBINE" Take a look and see if what you think.
this shows what the roll mark looks like
http://www.gunbroker.com/item/698903076









[/url]


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Could it be one of Obama's famous guns? Nah!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

One of the worlds best gun salesman? 
It's a Obama's blunder guns. What a cluster that was


----------

